# Mr & Jr 'Face' Vs Triumph TR7 : It gets Tangoed



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Peeps, This one is a little picture heavy so apologies :thumb:

If in doubt get a coffee now.

Our 'first efforts' at paint correction four months into our new lives after finding DW and finally seeing the light: Who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks :lol:

As some will know, in Jan this year we arrived at DW in search of a solution to the swirls, holograms and general marring that came as 'free accessories' to the paintwork of our new Lexus. We sat in the back ground for a month and to be honest, wondered what we had done:wall: The DW language and finding out that we would now need two buckets to wash our car and polish wasn't an LSP to our paintwork, gave us a head ache. We were pointed towards the newbie nuggets section and read as much as we could for a couple of weeks, soon things started to become a little clearer.

We were then hooked and started ordering goodies including a G220 and a selection of pads and polishes. We went on AndyC's machine polishing tuition day (which for those newbie's in the south I can not recommend highly enough :thumb and by the end of the day knew we were addicted and had found something that Jr and I could do together.

All we needed now was a donor car to allow us to put into practise what AndyC and others (who will be names and shamed a little later :thumb had taught us.

At that time a good friend had abandoned a very brown Triumph Stag in our garage for winter protection. We kept looking at the car and thankfully  there was just a little too much rust which worried us with regard to what a rotary or DA would do to it. More to the point, we really didn't fancy a month working on a 'chocolate' brown car. John, who from now on will be known as Captain Leyland for his love of all things Cowley :wall:and has offered us more of his collection for us to sharpen our detailing skills on :buffer::thumb:

OK, so it's arrived, it's raining and it looks great. Our first thought was OMG we really are going to have to go some to make a substantial difference to this. Then we had a closer look and realised the car really did need some TLC as it soon became obvious she hadn't been loved of late.

Seen this one before :thumb: reflection in the LS




































Went all over the car and decided there was ample paint for us to play with if we needed it.










Had a look inside the car and OMG this is what happened to all the discarded Bay City Rollers regalia from the 70s and confirmed she really hadn't seen much TLC in a few years 














































Now time to take a closer look at the paintwork and realized how wrong our initial thoughts were :wall: filth, swirls and RDS everywhere. We had our hands full :doublesho



















All four the same and hadn't seen the light of day in a long time.































































Right, inspection over now its time to start work:thumb:

Equipments used

•	Megs APC 
•	Bilt-Hamber Snow Foam
•	Megs Shampoo plus
•	Autoglym High tech wheel brush
•	CGs Miracle dryer
•	CGs red hot degreaser
•	AB Karcher heavy duty foam lance
•	Large selection of brushes 
•	CGs extra thick micro fibre was mitts
•	Karcher PW

Strong solution of Megs APC sprayed to lower half, wheels and inner arches and left to stand for a few minutes while the PW was set up to snow foam.

Wheels and arches thoroughly cleaned using APC and selection of long reach wheel & scrubbing brush. This took ages, probably 30 minutes per arch:wall:

TR7 was then 'completely' snow foamed using a solution of Bilt-Hamber auto foam & Megs APC mixed with Hot water. After ten minutes the worst was PW off including arches. These must have had 25 years of mud, grim and rust standing on the arch.

Process was then repeated with BH SF & left to stand for 5 minutes while we had a coffee and washed with 2x2BM & Megs Shampoo plus to paintwork and wheels. (How OCD is that?) Rinsed off using the Karcher PW. Dried with CGs Miracle drying towel to reveal even more swirls and rids, below. We left to have a coffee, me a long overdue Marlboro and wonder what we had let ourselves in for. In total 4 hrs.



















Who says detailing isnt fun









Inner arches now clean and will need some serious rust protection :doublesho even some original red paint still visible. 


















Car then clayed using Sonus green and Dodo Born Slippy as lube. Surprisingly not that much contamination on the bonnet.


















A few tar spots removed with tardis.

Then again, another swirl inspection and start cleaning the door shuts with SV style brushes and AS G101.














































At this point we had a little problem. We would have liked to have put the car in the garage and started paint correction but the newly painted garage floor had only the previous day been sealed. After hearing many stories of floor paint lifting we were keen to give the floor seven full days allowing the sealant to cure as per instructions. (what a waste of time that was, but thats another story)

So, given we now had best part of a week to kill we lifted the bonnet and thought we would have a bit of a clean up there too . Unfortunately no before pictures were taken but your imagination of what was to greet us underneath of a 30 year old British Leyland bonnet wont stretch your imagination, it was filthy. We started cleaning shuts, struts,tops, inner walls and everything we could see painted red. What a mess, we then remembered that a year of two previously the 'good lady wife' had bought a steam cleaner to do a specific job in the house and it had never seen the light of day since. It now has a slot on the garage shelving and after a good ten hours under the bonnet, wheel arches, door shuts etc etc has proved itself to be more value to our DW related goodies than that to the wife:thumb:










Jr then took it upon himself to attack the radiator cap and oil filler cap with Autosol and wire wool (not bad results either :thumb










A week has passed and its time to get the car in the garage, tape he up and start paint correction.




























So having both read and studied DaveKG's machine polishing guides over and over again it was time to put theory into practise. Time to find a test spot, we chose the nearside section on the boot lid.

Started with the G220 & a 3M polishing pad with Menz (PO 85RD) and followed the instruction we had even printed out with us to the letter. Nothing :thumb: we had expected this.




























Followed instruction and went to a slightly more abrasive with Menz (PO 106FA) Nothing :thumb: we had sort of expected this too.




























A slightly more abrasive polish applied, Menz IP (PO 85RD3.02) and now we see a slight (very slight) improvement, but always asking ourselves are we doing this right?



















At this point I had no hesitation when Jr said he would like to have a 'crack at the title'. :thumb: We change the pad to a heavy polishing Lake Country pad, prime her up and load with Menz Power Gloss (S34A)





































You know what they say about working with children or animals :wall:

We now have success and know where the cut is, Jr cracked it :thumb: This removed all the swirls :thumb: we then repeated the process for quite a while and removed the vast majority of RDS as well. This just left us a couple of passes lowering the abrasiveness of the polish and signing off with a pass of an LC finishing pad and Menz 106FA to get a beautiful swirl and RDS free section of boot lid some four hours later:thumb:










Only a little smug look 









OK, we now have a plan: Jr takes the lead with the heavy LC polishing pad killing the swirls and RDS with Menzerna Power Gloss and I follow up with the G220 polishing pad & 203S and finally a pass with 106FA on a finishing pad :thumb: leaving a beautiful finish as below.
































































Near side finished & looking beautiful. Captain Leyland turns up for a coffee and friendly peek at our labours / progress. We are pleased :thumb:

Now onto the bonnet. From memory I had always remembered the TR7 as a flat panelled Edam cheese shaped monstrosity. Flat panelled it certainly isnt, there are so few places a 7 inch pad can sit flat on the paintwork so at this time we reverted to smaller 4 inch spot pads but still with the same polish combinations that had worked for us thus far.




























At this point we noticed where someone had obviously confused the front off side of the bonnet for a tin of tuna and looks like it had tried to be opened accordingly. The pictures here really dont do justice to these scratches or the effort that must have been applied to inflict them 





































All RDS and swirls from the bonnet are removed and we are starting to understand what DaveKG meant when he say's : "you will learn how each polish works and one might not work in the same way as another"

Only now, we can see the finishing line we are starting to get the feel for it & stop questioning ourselves with every pass "are we doing this right" now its starting to feel right and progress is starting to speed up achieving the final result :thumb:

Off side with a nice correction series.




























Then we got a little ****y :doublesho knew exactly what we had done, didnt panic and corrected it:thumb:




























Only the roof to go: we are now at 40 hours into machine polishing and our schedule to return the car has changed. Its Thursday evening, we originally planned to have the car for another two weeks and now the car has to be finished and immaculate by Sunday lunch time as we needed the space in the garage. This really meant putting the pedal to the metal as up until now we had been pacing ourselves and were only doing an hour or so, possibly 90 minutes a day. This (a) not to cripple me or (b) get in the way of Jr's school homework :thumb:



















Roof done :thumb: looks beautiful and the TR7 see's the light of day for the first time in over a month. A 'fingers crossed' check around the car reveals exactly what we had hoped for, all swirls gone :thumb: and 90% RDS gone. 
A few very faint marks still left and some of these are a result of deep RDS that were not corrected at the time of respray at some point in its history.



















A quick snow foam and light PW removes all the 'red' dust that was everywhere. Dry off with CG's miracle drying towel and back in the garage for glaze, sealant and LSP.

After a lot of soul searching advice, reading a number of threads in the studio and finally taking a leap of faith, we decided that we would apply :

2 coats of : Britemax #4 BLACK MAX ultra Fine Polishing Glaze applied by DA
2 coats of : Britemax #5 EXTREME ELEMENTS Polymer Sealant applied by DA

results below that both surprised & thought were quite good :doublesho for a couple of newbies. Hope you enjoy too:thumb:














































Shuts : all cleaned and prep'd with Zaino All In One
Under Bonnet Paintwork : Z-AIO
Internal plastics : CG's New Look Trim Gel
External Plastics Bumpers & Sunroof Vinyl : AG Bumper Care
Internal Cloth : All shampoo'd & cleaned with : AG Int Shampoo
Wheels : DG TPP 105 & Sealed with Opti-Seal
Tyres : Megs Hot Shine
Glass : AG Fast Glass (after the wife attacked them with Fairy Power Spray)
Door Cills : Simonize Bumper Black














































To add just a little extra :

3 coats of Megs #26 Hi Tech yellow paste wax &
To give it that final bling a spot or two of Z-8  just as the owner arrived to pick up his car.









































































And finally disappearing off into the distance :wave:










If you have got this far you now deserve a drink & think about entering your local marathon  thank you :thumb:

As promised we owe more than a few people a big thank you. Without your help and patience & explanation an idiot can understand we would probably never have started. Cheers Guys :thumb:

DaveKG / Gleammachine /Drive 'n' Shine/ AndyC & BigPikle/AHaydock/PitViper/

Questions, comments and constructive criticism always appreciated.

Be Safe, drive carefully.

Mr Face & Jr

p.s. big thanks as well to Robbie @ Valet Magic, yours was the first thread we saw and understood, the blue Audi estate owned by the perfectionist.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

stunning work guys - been looking forward to this. Looks amazing in those pics and now I'm going to go back and read it all again with a cold beer and take in all the details :thumb:

Stunning work IMHO 

EDIT

just read it all again and hadnt realised Jnr was on the rotary which makes it all the more impressive, and a great write up too. I think we have the next Dave KG in our midst, although he may already be taller! I wonder if LittlePikle will one day feel the pull of the force....:lol:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

WOW! That's amazing.. I've only managed to skim through it for now, bit rushed for time. But hell, a bottle of Becks and a few biscuits will see me back to this thread late this evening! 

Great work.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Mike stunning work there mate! Superb!! Very very good correction! I reckon your lad has got a gift there mate

Mark


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome work there fella and some great shots :thumb: A rare classic :thumb:


----------



## skipov (Oct 9, 2008)

great work fellas car looks stunning at the end. sounds like you enjoyed every minute too. thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

well got to say m8.... very well done :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Absolutely fantastic work. Hats off to you for picking up so much in such a short time too!

Love your style of write up too :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Cracking work Mike and Jnr would should be very pleased with them results....

Looks like all that money has been spent on a good cause as the Jnr looks a natural at it.

Atb
Paul


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Great job fellas. :thumb:

Looks like he's being it for years.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

superb work :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent work, the finish looks great :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Bloody hell!! that is one serious detail!! It look stunning! :argie:

Well done everyone involved


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking very good Too bad about the arches though, but that will hopefully be sorted. But, nice work! 

Just a question; How is the born slippy to work with? I'm currently using LT as clay lube, and it is a little greasy. So I thought about trying something else.


Kind regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

thats ace work! welldone!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Guys, Absolute spot on, honestly that is superb work, Im soo impressed with what you have both achieved, The car looks brilliant, all that hard work has definately paid off, the owner of the car must have been over the moon. 
Big pat on the back for you 2.:thumb: Oh great write-up and brilliant photos aswell.
Dean


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

What a fantastic, detailed write=up -- And fantastic correction - TR7 looks fantastic - admit to having a bit of a softspot for them!!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Very nice results :thumb:

Darren


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Great work mate. Lots of attention to detail and the paintwok looks super slick now.

Well worth all the aches and pains.

The joys of Detailing

:thumb:


----------



## Heritage-Wax (Mar 25, 2009)

Simply stunning. Congratulations both of you, truly superb results. As said before Jr looks a natural. Thanks for taking the time to photograph and write-this up Mike. Looks as though you've run out of cars to detail now though :lol:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Brilliant:thumb:
What more is there to say. Great work and great write-up, and on a classic too (even though it is just a Triumph).


I shall be looking out for further posts:thumb:


----------



## autodetailer (May 3, 2007)

Stunning !


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly fantastic work there by the pair of you :thumb:

Great detailed write up and some really nice 50/50 pictures and progress shots. I think Jnr' got it well and truly licked  and I don't think you did a bad job either :lol:

So what's next ??


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Stunning work Mike and Jnr.
Glad i could help.

Robbie


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Fantastic work there guys :thumb:

Thats got to be one of the best TR7's on the road now I reckon - I know what a long hard struggle it has been for you, but well worth it in the end!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

This has to be one of the best threads I've read on DW. :thumb:

What a fantastic result after many hours of "hard slog"

I've very envious of your detailing collection, some great kit you have there from your detailing start in Jan 09. :buffer: 

Looking forward to more threads from you both in future !


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

all the hard work and long hours you put into it certainly has paid off as car looks great...excellent work:thumb::thumb::thumb:

How old is Jr???


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work chaps that looks great....


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work guys, and a cracking write up:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Gleamingkleen said:


> all the hard work and long hours you put into it certainly has paid off as car looks great...excellent work:thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> How old is Jr???


Thanks, at points it was like it was never gunna end. 
Im 13.
Jack (Jr)


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Incredible turnaround. Used to have a TR7, wasn't my cup of tea to be honest (after driving it - bit like a boat lol), but looks wise, I reckon it still cuts the mustard big time.

How many classic car owners would just stump for a respray before considering a good detailer I wonder...

Well done.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mike & Jr that is seriously impressive, especially for a first major detail, one most Pro's would be very pleased with, and some aspire to.

Unfortunately your sons lives too far from me, otherwise I would be touting for an apprentice.
Glad my limited knowledge may have been of use.:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well, I'm lost for words (not really as this would be a very empty post).

That, fellas, is truely *phenomenal!!!* I'm genuinely blown away by this and if it had been posted by one the pros with their years of experience, I, for one, would have been non the wiser.

I'll be coming back to this thread for a better and more in depth look tomorrow. Both of you should quite rightly be VERY proud of your work here, and as has been said, 'Jnr' is complete natural :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

that is stunning realy realy great work does jnr want some work?? u both have put a lot of work in to this and the results show, great work for the pair of u.

it even got pv lost for words :lol: which is a first 

cheers

tom


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I am blown away by your ability!!

wonderful


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow nice work.looks awsome


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

A good write up showing some good tips and great progress - the shot with the Land Cruiser inthebackground shows the depth of shine and correction achieved - well done to both of you! :thumb: :thumb: (that's one each!)

Thanks for sharing!

Adrian


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Great work on a great car:thumb::thumb: when is jr
allowed to drive the 7:lol::lol:


TR7 is sooooooooo under-rated:thumb:
(I have a TR7v8):lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well done Mike & Jnr. Only can repeat what has been said above. I take my hat off to you both

Seeing those pictures reminds me of when I used to help my Dad.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Well I'm back.. given it the full read and boy, that's pretty good going..

As Simon Cowell would say, "...a breath of fresh air"

Thank you


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> stunning work guys - I wonder if LittlePikle will one day feel the pull of the force....:lol:


Hi Damon, many thanks for your help & support. I look forward to hooking up with you in May :thumb:



Jim W said:


> WOW! That's amazing.. QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Jim, I will accept complements all day long
> 
> ...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow that is really fantastic work Mike. :buffer:

Bet it was never that shiney when it rolled off the BL line all those years ago. 

Enjoyed reading this thread. :wave:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work both of you have done a great job.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Cheers Guys. your comments appreciated.*



rockape said:


> superb work :thumb:


Cheers Rockape :thumb:



mouthyman said:


> excellent work, the finish looks great :thumb:


Cheers mouthyman :thumb:



MatrixGuy said:


> Bloody hell!! that is one serious detail!! It look stunning! :argie:
> 
> Well done everyone involved


Cheers Fella :thumb: the wife sends her love for recognising her efforts where everything else we tried on the glass failed. 



Ebbe J said:


> Looking very good Too bad about the arches though, but that will hopefully be sorted. But, nice work!
> 
> Just a question; How is the born slippy to work with? I'm currently using LT as clay lube, and it is a little greasy. So I thought about trying something else.
> 
> ...


Hi Ebbe, arches were all sorted out before we had finished machine polishing, we called the owner and a combination of underseal and wax oil soon sealed all the bare metal so all things being equal she should be good for a fair few more years.

I love Dodo Born Slippy, and cant fault it for what it is. Its always given us exactly what it says on the tin " lube enough for a good claying" and never allows the clay to mark the paintwork. if you were a little closer Id offer you a go to test for yourself but for me, I have no reason to even look at anything else. Give it a whirl :thumb:



ryanuk said:


> thats ace work! welldone!


Cheers ryan :thumb: we like 'ace' lots 



Deanvtec said:


> Hi Guys, Absolute spot on, honestly that is superb work, Im soo impressed with what you have both achieved, The car looks brilliant, all that hard work has definately paid off, the owner of the car must have been over the moon.
> Big pat on the back for you 2.:thumb: Oh great write-up and brilliant photos aswell.
> Dean


Hi Dean, big thanks indeed, comments and complements are much appreciated & glad you enjoyed the write up :thumb::thumb:



Skodaw said:


> What a fantastic, detailed write=up -- And fantastic correction - TR7 looks fantastic - admit to having a bit of a softspot for them!!


Cheers, Skodaw :thumb: your complements really are appreciated and make the time for the write up which was considerable worth while. Cheers fella :thumb:



Lespaul said:


> Very nice results :thumb:
> 
> Darren


Cheers Darren :thumb:



KKM said:


> Great work mate. Lots of attention to detail and the paintwok looks super slick now.
> 
> Well worth all the aches and pains. The joys of Detailing
> 
> :thumb:


Hi KKM, achievement and satisfaction making a good job was truly rewarding. Was it worth the pain ? absolutely :thumb:



Heritage-Wax said:


> Simply stunning. Congratulations both of you, truly superb results. As said before Jr looks a natural. Thanks for taking the time to photograph and write-this up Mike. Looks as though you've run out of cars to detail now though :lol:


Hi Tom, thanks for the complements, we are looking forward to your PM :lol: Run out of cars to detail ? you must be joking :lol: Captain Leyland has a load more for us to keep our eye in until we decide its the right time to give the LS the treat of a life time :thumb: then onto the mistress & true :argie::argie: in my life. Appreciate all your comments, the write up hurt almost as much the detail


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Superb guys. What a cracking finish.

Now, where the hell do I get a Jr from?


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

wow 

that is something really special for a first ' showroom ' :thumb:

you're both really going to have to go some to raise the bar next time

got ' IT ' bad have'nt you :lol:

must be really nice to do something so productive with junior


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic well done to both of you - Car looks great


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike, I haven't had read the five pages of replies yet, but I know what they are allgoing to say! The results are absolutely fantastic. You've easily trebbled the value of that car! I love Trimumph TR7's and that thread is awesome! I think it's fantastic that Jnr is so into it, he will grow up knowing exactly how to look after his cars and treat them with a fantastic level of care!

Well done to you and Jnr, this thread was well worth the wait!


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

Stew said:


> Now, where the hell do I get a Jr from?


Has no-one ever sat you down for "the talk"?! :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great work....

I am 100% sure that the car must look better now than the day it rolled of the forecourt...

Well done Sr and Jr, you should be very proud of the results!!

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

absolutely stunning chaps, i told you you'd be hooked once you started! :buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer: fantastic write up too! 

bet the owner was over the moon. :thumb:

seems we have some new detailers on the block :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

this is definitely pro-level! Outstanding work!:thumb: 

What was the overall time (didn't see it mentioned) it took you?

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nanolex said:


> this is definitely pro-level! Outstanding work!:thumb:
> 
> What was the overall time (didn't see it mentioned) it took you?
> 
> ...


Hi Florian, I'm not in anyway going to bother the pro's. Total time was five weeks but in real world time was a shade under eighty man hours. But, probably the most rewarding eighty hours ever spent :thumb: looking at the results and all the comments you guys are making. As a first effort, we are very happy with the results and went through a huge learning curve, in both detailing and learning a lot about ourselves as well.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Gents,

One of the best writeups I've seen in a while. Outstanding and thorough and some truly superb swirl capturing pictures to boot.

I personally believe that Jnr has a big detailing future and I'm so chuffed that you've achieved your "other" goal of doing something together :thumb:

I'm glad that some of us have been able to help you guys out - truly.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Gents,
> 
> One of the best writeups I've seen in a while. Outstanding and thorough and some truly superb swirl capturing pictures to boot.
> 
> ...


ditto


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

swiftshine said:


> Brilliant:thumb: I shall be looking out for further posts:thumb:


Hi Swift, thanks for the complements :thumb: end of May BH weekend we have a yellow MGB pencilled in the diary (again donated by Captain Leyland  for us to sharpen and refine our new found detailing skills)



autodetailer said:


> Stunning !


Cheers Autodetailer :thumb: appreciated



ads2k said:


> Truly fantastic work there by the pair of you :thumb:
> 
> So what's next ??


Hi ads2k : your complements very much appreciated, thank you:thumb: next project c/o Captain Leyland will be a yellow convertable MGB at the end of the month. Hopefully to be followed in June of July by my good mates S2000 that is in serious need. Hopefully when I show him this thread he will trust me to do it some serious de swirlling :thumb: and give it back the bling it deserves



Valet Magic said:


> Stunning work Mike and Jnr.
> Glad i could help. Robbie


Cheers Robbie, the wife now holds you personally responsible for the weight of my wallet and amount of time I spend with a smile on my face in our garage :lol: :thumb:.



drive 'n' shine said:


> Fantastic work there guys :thumb:
> 
> Thats got to be one of the best TR7's on the road now I reckon - I know what a long hard struggle it has been for you, but well worth it in the end!


Hi Bryan, thanks for the complements and taking my panic calls when we needed some on the spot clarification :thumb: your help & advice is very much appreciated :thumb:



Yoghurtman said:


> This has to be one of the best threads I've read on DW. :thumb:!


Now that might be a little to much  but thanks for reading and very pleased you enjoyed the thread:thumb:



Gleamingkleen said:


> all the hard work and long hours you put into it certainly has paid off as car looks great...excellent work :thumb: :thumb::thumb: How old is Jr???


Cheers Jay:thumb:, 13 going on 18 but thankfully not turned into Kevin (aka Kevin & Perry) appreciate your comments:thumb:



Perfection Detailing said:


> Great work chaps that looks great....


Thanks Neil, appreciate the thoughts:thumb:



butler2.8i said:


> Stunning work guys, and a cracking write up:thumb:


Cheers Butler2.8i :thumb: the write up was almost as stressful as the paint correction. Paint cant tell if you are illiterate


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thank you Fella's*



impster said:


> Incredible turnaround.
> Well done.


Cheers impster, :thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Mike & Jr that is seriously impressive, especially for a first major detail, one most Pro's would be very pleased with, and some aspire to.
> 
> Unfortunately your sons lives too far from me, otherwise I would be touting for an apprentice.
> Glad my limited knowledge may have been of use.:thumb:


Hi Rob, thanks indeed for all your help and understanding over the recent months and newbie questions you have answered for us :thumb: IIRC  you used the Black Max Glaze on a beautiful blue Audi A3 I :doublesho just before Christmas :thumb: that I pinched from you :thumb: p.s. who said Jr cant be loaned out by the month 



Pit Viper said:


> Well, I'm lost for words (not really as this would be a very empty post).
> 
> thumb:


Hi Mark, again thank you for your help over the past few months. I cant promise the future questions wont be any less numptie  and hope you will still be there for us as my brain slowly absorbs all the other golden nuggets you can share with us ( little by little, the only way my last grey cell can cope:thumb: ) .



tom_k said:


> that is stunning realy realy great work does jnr want some work?? u both have put a lot of work in to this and the results show, great work for the pair of u. it even got pv lost for words :lol: which is a first  cheers tom


Cheers Tom, thanks for your complements:thumb: serious offers always accepted for Jr:thumb: starting bids at 2&6 accepted 



chunkytfg said:


> I am blown away by your ability!! wonderful


Cheers chunky:thumb:



chris l said:


> Wow nice work.looks awsome


Cheers Chris :thumb:



cheekeemonkey said:


> A good write up showing some good tips and great progress - the shot with the Land Cruiser inthebackground shows the depth of shine and correction achieved - well done to both of you! :thumb: :thumb: (that's one each!) Thanks for sharing! Adrian


Hi Adrian, thank you !! after all the help we have had it was a pleasure to be able to post the thread and if someone picks up something of value then thats a bonus.:thumb:



Grinnall v8 said:


> Great work on a great car:thumb::thumb: when is jr allowed to drive the 7:lol::lol: TR7 is sooooooooo under-rated:thumb:
> (I have a TR7v8):lol:


Cheers Grinnal. Thanks for your complements, five years at least  before we start to get "dad, can I borrow your car ?"



QUIXXMAN said:


> Well done Mike & Jnr. Only can repeat what has been said above. I take my hat off to you both Seeing those pictures reminds me of when I used to help my Dad.


Cheers Quixx, very much appreciated and glad we bought back a few good memories. There will be some more classic :lol::lol::lol: BL stuff coming soon as we can loan a few more donors from Captain Leyland:thumb:



Jim W said:


> Well I'm back.. given it the full read and boy, that's pretty good going.. As Simon Cowell would say, "...a breath of fresh air"
> 
> Thank you


Jim, to look at it once is great, to read it twice I take my hat off to you. Thanks for the complements

Guys : from us both : thank you :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Wowzers and Junior - you're hired.:thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

outstanding work there !! awsome rite up to 
stunning car :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

that's an awesome write up, great pictures and love the fact you got your son involved!


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Glorious detail - Pics really tell the story. Congrats


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thank you Fella's*



Mirror Finish said:


> Wow that is really fantastic work Mike. :buffer:
> 
> Enjoyed reading this thread. :wave:


Hi Steve, many thanks indeed, glad you liked the work and the words:thumb:



Christian6984 said:


> nice work both of you have done a great job.


Cheers Christian, appreciate your comments:thumb:



Stew said:


> Superb guys. What a cracking finish. Now, where the hell do I get a Jr from?


Stew nothing more to be said :lol::lol::lol: :thumb:



ribena said:


> wow that is something really special for a first ' showroom ' :thumb: must be really nice to do something so productive with junior


Cheers Ribena : many thanks, your comments are very much appreciated & yes, it really was good doing something together :thumb:

He is already nagging me to try and get another car in before the end of May :wall: It will take that long for me to recover from the last one.



WHIZZER said:


> Fantastic well done to both of you - Car looks great


Cheers Whizzer : appreciated:thumb:



woodybeefcake said:


> Well done to you and Jnr, this thread was well worth the wait!


Cheers Woody : thanks again, your a star and wishing you all the very best for when you get back of your hols :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> Great work....
> 
> I am 100% sure that the car must look better now than the day it rolled of the forecourt... Well done Sr and Jr, you should be very proud of the results!!
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers Cueball, we are overwhelmed to be honest with all the complements, one of the guys earlier summed it up a treat. We really are going to have to go some for our next detail  we will try :thumb:

Thanks again guys :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

One of the more impressive details I have seen in a very long time, the restoration level work done and the fact that Jr. took to the makita so well really stood out. 

Great comeback!!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats some real dedication, stunning results also - i genuinely don't think the car could have looked better! It probably came out better than new!
how old is your son, if you don't mind me asking? i'm 15, he doesn't look much younger than me
wish my dad would polish with me! he sits on the wall with a cup of tea and says "aye keep going son and mind turn that cloth over" :lol:


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Im very impressed! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Florian, I'm not in anyway going to bother the pro's. Total time was five weeks but in real world time was a shade under eighty man hours. But, probably the most rewarding eighty hours ever spent :thumb: looking at the results and all the comments you guys are making. As a first effort, we are very happy with the results and went through a huge learning curve, in both detailing and learning a lot about ourselves as well.


I bet you did! You can tell from the pics and the results that there was much effort and dedication involved - Looking forward to see more work of this great combo:thumb:

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Those results are amazing. Great effort. Well done Jr. That day with AndyC has certainly started something. 

Oh, nearly forgot - well done Mike .


----------



## TypeGRRR (Apr 25, 2009)

An incredible effort, the results are stunning! A very well done!:thumb:


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

I know your back and I guess you paid for perfection in serious pain? .... seeing an autobox on her added to the list of oh no you didn't buy that one...least it wasn't yellow!

So whats next?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Well done Mr F, you and Junior make quite a detailing team - TR7 looks lovely now. I must be getting old as I spend more time looking at details of retro cars than the new stuff these days


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

stunning results there guys, it looks like its one of the best TR7's on the road now:doublesho I know what you mean about the angular panels being awkward to work on, so if Jr Face is any good with wet & dry paper and a spray gun, send him my way because my TR7 has been looking like this for the last 8 years!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

^^ i dunno why........................ but i keep expecting to see "Doc" any minute now, lol


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing work there guys and what an excellent read.

The car looked amazing :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning work guys :thumb:

That paint now looks flawless!!!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Fantastic detail!!!! Well done


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Just been directed to this write up by st170clean and I've got to say it is the best write up I've read in months. Fantastic work and I hope I can convince my son to get involved as he gets older (he's had a go at snow foaming this week at the tender age of 4). Thanks for taking the time to post this up.

Sveneng


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> absolutely stunning chaps, i told you you'd be hooked once you started! :buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer: fantastic write up too! bet the owner was over the moon. :thumb: :


Hi Barry, many thanks indeed, yes you were indeed correct, this is more addictive than anything my years of life have experienced :thumb:



Nanolex said:


> this is definitely pro-level! Outstanding work!:thumb: Florian


Many thanks for your complements :thumb: dont think we will ever bother the pro's. They would have done half a dozen complete paint corrections in the time it took us to fin dout what worked :lol:



AndyC said:


> Gents,
> 
> One of the best writeups I've seen in a while. Outstanding and thorough and some truly superb swirl capturing pictures to boot. I personally believe that Jnr has a big detailing future and I'm so chuffed that you've achieved your "other" goal of doing something together :thumb: I'm glad that some of us have been able to help you guys out - truly.


Andy :thumb: We have said it before, you are indeed a gent sir :thumb:



hotwaxxx said:


> Wowzers and Junior - you're hired.:thumb:


Cheers HotWaxxx :thumb: no hiring needed, we work for pleasure and to please



HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> outstanding work there !! awsome rite up to stunning car :thumb:


Cheers Hawkey :thumb:



detailersdomain said:


> that's an awesome write up, great pictures and love the fact you got your son involved!


Thanks Phil, appreciate your help of late :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Cheers Guys. your comments appreciated.*



dubbers said:


> Glorious detail - Pics really tell the story. Congrats


Cheers Dubbers :thumb:



dsms said:


> One of the more impressive details I have seen in a very long time, the restoration level work done and the fact that Jr. took to the makita so well really stood out. Great comeback!!!


Hi Dave, many thanks indeed, your help has been very much appreciated:thumb:



alan_mcc said:


> Thats some real dedication, stunning results also - i genuinely don't think the car could have looked better! It probably came out better than new! how old is your son, if you don't mind me asking? i'm 15, he doesn't look much younger than me wish my dad would polish with me! he sits on the wall with a cup of tea and says "aye keep going son and mind turn that cloth over" :lol:


Hi Alan, Jr is 13, we both thank you for your appreciation and complements, they really are apprecited and made the work and write up worth while:thumb:. Unfortunately for you, your probably doing a great job which is why he's happy sat on the wall leaving you to it. The skills you are already learning will be with you for life and something your friends probably dont have and will leave you streets ahead of the game when you get your own wheels. :thumb: always best to practise your craft on some one elses motor



baseballlover1 said:


> Im very impressed! GREAT JOB!


Cheers fella:thumb:



Turbo weasel said:


> Those results are amazing. Great effort. Well done Jr. That day with AndyC has certainly started something. Oh, nearly forgot - well done Mike .


That day really has heald us in great stead and was after all a great day for all involved



TypeGRRR said:


> An incredible effort, the results are stunning! A very well done!:thumb:


Many thanks fella, glad you enjoyed the thread:thumb:



Typhoon said:


> I know your back and I guess you paid for perfection in serious pain? .... seeing an autobox on her added to the list of oh no you didn't buy that one...least it wasn't yellow! So whats next?


Hi Typhoon, serious yes, still not out of the woods yet but will have an MGB arriving at the end of the month and who knows I am sure an S2000 and an RX8 owned by very good friends both need our new found tallents The MGB is next on the radar and will get the Dodo Banana Armour treatment


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, what can I say? 

I remember chatting to you at the Slough meet, and I remember your enthusiasm then - to see you turn out a cracking detail like this is really something that reminds me of why I like being on DW and attending meets.

Clearly you and Jr have really enjoyed this, and you have got serious rewards in terms of the quality of the finish achieved.

I doff my cap gents, that is simply superb. :thumb:


----------



## R1CBM (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice work, Love the TR, had 2 of them myself! Rare to see an auto 2.0L thought


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thanks guys, appreciate your comments*



Dodo Factory said:


> Well done Mr F, you and Junior make quite a detailing team - TR7 looks lovely now. I must be getting old as I spend more time looking at details of retro cars than the new stuff these days


Hi Dom, think we are all under the clock these days I do the same and cant help but smile when I can remember them as new. Glad you enjoyed the trip down memory lane:thumb:



Deanoecosse said:


> stunning results there guys, it looks like its one of the best TR7's on the road now:doublesho I know what you mean about the angular panels being awkward to work on, so if Jr Face is any good with wet & dry paper and a spray gun, send him my way because my TR7 has been looking like this for the last 8 years!


Would loan him out to you anytime but at the moment he has no experience with a spray gun and it's not on our radar just yet. Look forward to seeing yours finished and hope we might have given you a little 'extra' to crack on with her.



ahaydock said:


> Amazing work there guys and what an excellent read. The car looked amazing :thumb:


Thanks Alex, much appreciated. Like we said we owe a number of people a lot of thanks as without their help we might not even have started. You are one of those and we thank you for all your help :thumb: :thumb: (thats both of us )



Skyliner34 said:


> Stunning work guys :thumb: That paint now looks flawless!!!


Cheers Skyliner, not quite flawless but VERY rewarding and great to watch the owner pick her up and drive her away:thumb: we are now taking deep breaths waiting for the next one to arrive at the end of the month.



Sportspack Mark said:


> Fantastic detail!!!! Well done


Cheers Mark, thanks for looking, all the good comments have made the photographs and time putting the write up together worth all the effort:thumb:

Thanks guys, very much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wooow stunning detail that is what detailing is about IMO, top write up too 

James B


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Cracking Mike and Jr!!!

all that researching has paid off.

results are awesome.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very impressive transformatuion guys :thumb:

The turnaround from what was lets face it quite a state to a factory finish is exceptional - well done!!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I've just taken time to sit and really digest this thread, it's absolutely brilliant Mike. Total respect to you and Junior for sticking at it, Jnr's really got a great talent there by the looks of it, irrespective of his young years.

I don't read many write up's these days, but this is one I've now read several times and enjoyed more each time. I hope it inspires people - it has me :thumb:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

I'm happy to say this is one of the best details I've see for a while, I can remember taking lessons from Andy C and bending a few ears when I moved from RO to rotary and this post shows what can be done with time and pratice.

The two of you have delivered a cracking result!


----------



## Junkie (Apr 25, 2009)

Stunning transformation guys, my old boss had one just like it but without that finish to say the least !!!

If everyone else is getting a beer to read it again then so am I....
:buffer:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thanks guys, appreciate your comments*



james b said:


> Wooow stunning detail that is what detailing is about IMO, top write up too
> 
> James B


Thanks James, looking forward to meeting you on the 30th:thumb:



Dan_cup said:


> Cracking Mike and Jr!!! all that researching has paid off. results are awesome.


Cheers Dan, lots and lots of research but practical is still scary stuff and the number of times we questioned ourselves was unreal.



Brazo said:


> Very impressive transformatuion guys :thumb:
> 
> The turnaround from what was lets face it quite a state to a factory finish is exceptional - well done!!


Thanks Mark, your comments are appreciated, I look forward to that coffee sometime:thumb:



Shine On said:


> I've just taken time to sit and really digest this thread, it's absolutely brilliant Mike. Total respect to you and Junior for sticking at it, Jnr's really got a great talent there by the looks of it, irrespective of his young years.
> 
> I don't read many write up's these days, but this is one I've now read several times and enjoyed more each time. I hope it inspires people - it has me :thumb:


Hi Paul, thanks indeed, your comments are very much appreciated. Will see you soon:thumb:



Captain Morgan said:


> I'm happy to say this is one of the best details I've see for a while, I can remember taking lessons from Andy C and bending a few ears when I moved from RO to rotary and this post shows what can be done with time and pratice. The two of you have delivered a cracking result!


Cheers Captain, flatery will get you anywhere you wish:thumb: blushing now



Junkie said:


> Stunning transformation guys, my old boss had one just like it but without that finish to say the least !!!
> 
> If everyone else is getting a beer to read it again then so am I....
> :buffer:


Cheers Junkie, perhaps I should start drinking again too. Comments really are appreciated even though I suspect we have given ourselves a bench mark that will be difficult to meet again, but  we will try:thumb:

Thanks guys. we really cant express how much all your help has been to us. Without your patience and idiot proof instructions we wouldnt have stood a chance. Thank you all :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

That is one amazing detail! Great write up! well done to the both of you:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mike, this is an epic job here, simply incredible!

With regards to the Britemax products, do you know how they are standing up to the test of time?

Also, the #26 didn't seem to add much to the finish - it looked incredible with #4 and #5. Was this the case 'in the flesh' too?

Thanks

Russ


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

WOW! this takes me back a bit (alright then, a LOT!) mega-post and really informative, thanx!


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

WOW :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho Amazing that is a fantastic job and a great post enjoyed reading that one :thumb:

Do not get on here so much now but after the compliments you gave re the detail on my Z4 thought i would have a look that makes my detail look like a quick wash and dry i feel like a total amature you and Jr make a great team must have been sad to see the car go after all that work.

Maybe if i get a polisher one day i should come to you boys for lessons as i only ever work by hand never done a de-swirl.

Top job the owner must have been stunned :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Absolutely stunning !


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Incredible work, car looks awesome :thumb:.


----------

